# Goose and duck call



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

right now i use a power clucker, just want another call of a little better quality yet. what would u guys recommend, and also have any of you used an echo duck call. also thinkin about gettin one of them


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

nothin' wrong with Echo duck calls.

Alex


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Foiles Meat Grinder or aFoiles Strait Meat Honker ----

www.foilesstraitmeat.com

RedL


----------



## h2ofowlguide (Jan 24, 2007)

if you like your power clucker get the acrylic or wood version. higher quality call without changing your blowing style


----------



## Mallard Man (Oct 13, 2006)

Echos are great duck calls for the money.


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

h2ofowlguide said:


> if you like your power clucker get the acrylic or wood version. higher quality call without changing your blowing style


I agree. You can upgrade to an acrylic Power Clucker. The call will operate very similar to your present Power Clucker but you will able to produce sharp clucks and a fuller sound. The best piece of advice I can give is to go to your closest retailer and give all of their calls a test drive. That way, you can find a call that fits you the best.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Foiles MeatGrinder, Market Hunter, or Straight Meat are awesome calls!


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Stay with the Zink, easier to blow than Foiles and they sound better. This is my first year calling geese and I also started on the Power Clucker. I really like it but the crisp sounds just arent there. To replace it I got the Money Maker. Blows identical to the PC except requires a touch more air. Now I just need to break the guts in and master the sounds of those damn things.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree with Sodakhunter, ZINK ZINK ZINK!!! I have blown on all of the Zink calls and like them much better than the Foiles or Grounds. They are easy to figure out and they sound awasome. I would recomend the money maker or the LM and if you are looking for a less expensive one the Power Maximus is great too.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

This again proves that it's all a matter of personal preference. I would say start with a Grounds Super Mag. But I can confidently say that the difference in the learning curve of all these calls is minimal. There is probably a type of call that you will have the best luck on, but the only way to find out what it is is to experiment. Everyone one blows the call differently, which means the perfect call will be different for everyone.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Duck=Echo XLT is the best all around duck call around . . . it can be loud and soft if need be.

Goose= There are so many good goose calls out there: winglock whisperer is my first choice then a grounds SM. I'm not a big fan of either SMH or Zink calls.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

in my personal opinion i use for geese a tim grounds pro super mag. it's just a plain good goose sound. for ducks i use a rnt original. it's a great all around call. i love it. i also carry a primos wench and a primos honky tonk. they are both cheap polycarb calls but still both great calls. i'm planning on buying a tim grounds half-breed before next season through tim personally and i'm going to have him tune it for lessers and cacklers. go out and try some calls for yourself. if you like your zink. stick with it. this is just what works for me. good luck


----------

